# help!



## Tia (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello!
My name is Tia.
My bf and I have a ball python ,and wanted to breed mice to feed her.
We purchased 2 fancy mice from Petco, but quickly realized one of them was most likely pregnant. 
We have changed our minds about feeding them to Alice bc we have grown fond of them..and watching them interact.

So! Problem! K2 had a litter of babies yesterday. The bedding she has is not suitable for babies in my opinion. It is just wood shavings. I need to know if I can put fresh shredded tissue paper or something in her house . Is it safe to quickly move them to something more comfortable?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Woods shavings are fine for nesting in. But if you'd like to, you can add shredded paper, toilet paper, newspaper, anything like that.

Don't put in that nasty fluffy fiber 'bedding' they sell at the pet store, as it is harmfull to mice. Raw cotton is sometimes sold in pet stores in little baggies, and it makes great bedding.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

tissue, toilet paper, and shredded plain paper all make good cheep beddings.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I use shredded newspaper with no glossy pages. Some other users use unscented toilet paper.

As for safety..It depends on the disposition of the mother.
If you have the buck in with her, you should move him to his own cage,just to be safe.
I usually wait a few days before disturbing the nest with my skittish females.

Good luck <3 babies are fun to watch grow.


----------



## Tia (Nov 18, 2011)

We have 2 females. One of them gave birth yesterday. The other female seems very attentive and caring as well. There's lots of wood shavings in her "hide", and Im worried there might be babies lost in there somewhere. Will she do a good job of keeping them all together? I almost want to clean out her hide and put only shredded papers in there for her. I just dont want to handle her babies if she will eat them or something.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

mummy will look after any babes just fine so long as you don't disturb or pick up babes for the first 3-5 days.


----------

